# Contract



## Tpeyton41 (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if it’s possible to get out of a ANG contract to get into an active duty contract. Currently I have a contract with the air national guard but have no even left for bmt yet. I just had a 1288 signed and was going to transfer from one guard unit to another for tacp however I recently have been inquiring about going active. If anyone has any knowledge about this I’d greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2017)

Per site rules, please post your expected introductory thread before posting other topics.

I will unlock this thread after you have accomplished that mandatory requirement.

(Re-opened)


----------



## CDG (Nov 6, 2017)

You need to talk to the Guard and an active duty recruiter about this, not us.  You stand a better chance of passing the TACP pipeline by going through the 1 level program the Guard ASOSs run, but you're going to be expected to put in some time with that unit.


----------



## Tpeyton41 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you. I have a meeting scheduled with an active recruiter in the next couple days. And I also do agree with the 1 level program being extremely beneficial. However, I have been in contact with someone from the unit I would be entering with and he highly suggested I went active duty. I’ve been enlisted for almost a year and half and still haven’t left for bmt. Multiple things have put me in the position I’m in. I was just wondering if y’all knew if it was possible to make the switch to active duty. The guard recruiter seems to believe it may not be possible. I want to deploy and get as much training and school opportunities as possible therefore I was pushed to go active


----------



## policemedic (Nov 7, 2017)

Tpeyton41 said:


> Thank you. I have a meeting scheduled with an active recruiter in the next couple days. And I also do agree with the 1 level program being extremely beneficial. However, I have been in contact with someone from the unit I would be entering with and he highly suggested I went active duty. I’ve been enlisted for almost a year and half and still haven’t left for bmt. Multiple things have put me in the position I’m in. I was just wondering if y’all knew if it was possible to make the switch to active duty. The guard recruiter seems to believe it may not be possible. I want to deploy and get as much training and school opportunities as possible therefore I was pushed to go active



This begs the obvious question-why did you enlist into the ANG?


----------



## Tpeyton41 (Nov 7, 2017)

Because I live 5 minutes always from the base that my father served 23 years at and my sister currently serves as a navigator at. All I knew was ANG


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 7, 2017)

If you haven’t left yet and only have a contract I am pretty sure you aren’t in the service yet and it is easy to get out of it. Maybe it is different for the guard, but for active duty you aren’t in until the day you ship to basic.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 7, 2017)

Tpeyton41 said:


> Thank you. I have a meeting scheduled with an active recruiter in the next couple days. And I also do agree with the 1 level program being extremely beneficial. However, I have been in contact with someone from the unit I would be entering with and he highly suggested I went active duty. I’ve been enlisted for almost a year and half and still haven’t left for bmt. Multiple things have put me in the position I’m in. I was just wondering if y’all knew if it was possible to make the switch to active duty. The guard recruiter seems to believe it may not be possible. I want to deploy and get as much training and school opportunities as possible therefore I was pushed to go active



Technically, you may still back out. You're still considered delayed entry and not actually enlisted. You SHOULD convey this to your current recruiter. They may try and persuade you to just go through with it. But at the end of the day, they can't make you do anything. Recruiters get people who drop all the time even the day-of them shipping to initial training. However, will it look good when you go to speak with another recruiter?


----------



## CDG (Nov 7, 2017)

8482farm said:


> Technically, you may still back out. You're still considered delayed entry and not actually enlisted. You SHOULD convey this to your current recruiter. They may try and persuade you to just go through with it. But at the end of the day, they can't make you do anything. Recruiters get people who drop all the time even the day-of them shipping to initial training. However, will it look good when you go to speak with another recruiter?



Not necessarily. The Guard is a different animal. 

@Tpeyton41, you are not going to get concrete answers here.  You need to talk to the active duty unit you initially joined with and let them know what you want to do, then see what the process is.

What are the multiple things that have kept you from going to BMT after 18 months?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2017)

You can retract your DEP enlistment. DoD policy allows anybody to request to be released from DEP and most requests are approved.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 7, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> You can retract your DEP enlistment. DoD policy allows anybody to request to be released from DEP and most requests are approved.


He's not DEP, he's in the Guard.


----------



## 8482farm (Nov 7, 2017)

Not sure if OP is officially in the guard if he hasn't been to BMT yet. Unless it works differently like CDG was saying.


----------



## Tpeyton41 (Nov 8, 2017)

I was with a pararescue 1 level program and then couldn’t get my secondary past run times down so I was dropped. My career choices have always been TACP or PJ and I know they are two drastically different career fields but they both interested me greatly. However I went with the pararescue unit because it was 5 minutes away from my house and I’ve had family at this wing for years


----------



## Gunz (Nov 8, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> He's not DEP, he's in the Guard.



Sorry, read too fast. FWIW:

*Retracting an Enlistment in the Reserves or National Guard*
The Reserves and the National Guard don't have a Delayed Enlistment Program. The very second you take the oath, and sign the enlistment contract, you are *in* the Reserves (or Guard). This means, if you change your mind, the discharge process is entirely out of the hands of the recruiting command. Instead, the process lies in the hands of the commanding officer of the unit you're assigned to. This makes the discharge process much more complicated.

A discharge from the Reserves or National Guard requires a full-blown discharge package initiated by the unit commander for the unit you're assigned to, even if you've not been to basic training, nor attended any paid drills. Your first step should be to make a request for discharge, in writing, addressed to your commanding officer. Your letter should clearly state your reason(s) for discharge.


Retracting an Enlistment - Lawyers.com


----------



## CDG (Nov 8, 2017)

Tpeyton41 said:


> I was with a pararescue 1 level program and then couldn’t get my secondary past run times down so I was dropped. My career choices have always been TACP or PJ and I know they are two drastically different career fields but they both interested me greatly. However I went with the pararescue unit because it was 5 minutes away from my house and I’ve had family at this wing for years



So this is the only thing?  You said "Multiple things have put me in the position I am in".  What usually happens here when people show up looking for ways out of contracts is that they have legal and/or disciplinary problems.  They never disclose those until we push them on it though, and stories change multiple times once we finally start getting to the truth.  So, while not accusing you personally of anything, past history has shown that sometimes the same question needs to be asked multiple times.

That being said, if it really is just a failure to meet run standards, the CO *should* allow you to request to crosstrain.  Getting released onto active duty is a whole different process though.  What you might have to do is get an admin discharge and then just enlist AD.  We had a couple dudes at my old unit that failed the 1 level program and were offered admin discharges.


----------

